# Thinking of NZ



## sdavid (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi my name is David, I'm from Ireland working in Thailand teaching english.
I want to move to New Zeland. I hold a class 5 drivers licence and have well over 15 years experience. What I want to know is if I apply online for a driving job, what are my chances of getting one or if I was to go there could I get a job faster. 
Also I'm over 30 so I can't get a working holiday visa. 
Thanks.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

sdavid said:


> Hi my name is David, I'm from Ireland working in Thailand teaching english. I want to move to New Zeland. I hold a class 5 drivers licence and have well over 15 years experience. What I want to know is if I apply online for a driving job, what are my chances of getting one or if I was to go there could I get a job faster. Also I'm over 30 so I can't get a working holiday visa. Thanks.


It will always be better to come and search for a job here in person.

Be careful though as I'd assume you would do this on a visitor visa - it's not strictly allowed. Immigration NZ turn a blind eye to this and it does go on a lot, but if you blatantly show by evidence in your suitcase that your here to find a job then chances are the Immigration Officers at the border will just turn you around and send you back to where you came from!

Kiwis and Kiwi company's love the face to face communication and like to see a person has the guts to go out and travel to look for a better life and a job in a new country.
I'd say your chances are good as a Truck Driver (General) for Class 5 is on the Immediate Skill Shortage List, meaning if you landed a job where people having the skill are in short supply you shouldn't have any problem getting a job or the visa.
However lots of company's are reluctant to consider candidates from overseas unless they have a visa and have concrete plans to actually come here first.
Companies want you to take all the risks, make all the commitment and spend the money in doing so to prove you're serious about living and working here. When you've done this it's highly likely they'll offer to pay the visa costs, flights and maybe a relocation package ?


----------

